# Precipitating gold from Thio Leach



## gold fox (Sep 10, 2011)

I bought some thio leach from goldmineworld to try on finely ground ore. Is there a precipitant other than T6 that can be used to drop the gold? I have searched the forum and don't find a clear cut answer to this.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 10, 2011)

Because T-6 is a "broad based" precipitant,you may find the smb would work better.T-6 will drop almost everything you have out of solution,vs. smb being more specific to gold.Of course you will need to test a small sample to make sure it will work.


----------



## Joeforbes (Sep 10, 2011)

What is T-6? 

Sorry I don't have an answer to your questions, I'm just very curious now lol.


----------



## Palladium (Sep 10, 2011)

Joeforbes said:


> What is T-6?
> 
> Sorry I don't have an answer to your questions, I'm just very curious now lol.



Goldmine world renamed it to stop people from knowing what it really is.

The correct name is TR-6 and can be found here. http://www.waterspecialists.biz/html/precipitants.html


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 10, 2011)

Palladium said:


> The correct name is TR-6 and can be found here. http://www.waterspecialists.biz/html/precipitants.html


Well that certainly explains why they didn't want anyone to know.


----------



## Joeforbes (Sep 11, 2011)

Boy am I happy I asked what T-6 is.


----------



## Joeforbes (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd just like to add something to this thread.

I got some TR-6 along with the coagulant, and it works wonderfully.

I tested both on a saturated copper nitrate solution as well as AR waste that came from refining ceramic processors. In both cases, it reduced the material to a brown sludge at the bottom, and a very clear liquid. 

It seems to drop metal from solution extremely well, though I haven't tested it with every metal.


----------



## goldenchild (Nov 21, 2012)

JoeForbes,

Where did you get the TR-6? 

GC


----------



## superten67 (Nov 22, 2012)

so is the precipitant causic soda?i didnt quite understand the link.


----------



## Palladium (Nov 22, 2012)

Polythiocarbonate. I think this is the same thing. http://store.ecologixsystems.com/detail/index.cfm?nExtraInfoSelection=0&nPID=226


----------



## Joeforbes (Nov 23, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> JoeForbes,
> 
> Where did you get the TR-6?
> 
> GC




http://www.waterspecialists.biz/html/precipitants.html


Sorry, I knew I was forgetting something.

Its a mix of Polythiocarbonate and some sulfur based precipitant, but I don't know what it is. I asked for an MSDS and they keep telling me they will send it but never have. It does produce a very pronounced "rotten egg" smell.

It also needs a coagulant. I requested a sample and they sent me several different kinds to try out. They also sent other precipitants besides the TR-6, but I don't think they are made for mixed metal applications and don't work nearly as well.


----------

